# Processing time



## ricks1088

Does anyone know how long London branch office takes to make a decision on residency application? I checked NZ immigration website but could not find specific timeframe. I am submitting my application this week.


----------



## denise radford1

ricks1088 said:


> Does anyone know how long London branch office takes to make a decision on residency application? I checked NZ immigration website but could not find specific timeframe. I am submitting my application this week.


our application went in on the Friday we had the apply the following wednesday! As long as all the paperwork is correct I think they are pretty quick. So good luck .sorry that should be reply !!!!


----------



## ricks1088

denise radford1 said:


> our application went in on the Friday we had the apply the following wednesday! As long as all the paperwork is correct I think they are pretty quick. So good luck .sorry that should be reply !!!!


You mean the decision on your final application??? Sorry but I am very surprised so you mean after receiving ITA u sent your paperwork on Friday and you got reply on Wednesday?


----------



## G-Mo

What sort of application are you doing? I know the processing time for a family/partner permanent residence application is about 3-6 months depending on the time of year.


----------



## ricks1088

G-Mo said:


> What sort of application are you doing? I know the processing time for a family/partner permanent residence application is about 3-6 months depending on the time of year.


It's skilled migration category for IT professionals


----------



## G-Mo

ricks1088 said:


> It's skilled migration category for IT professionals


Do you have a job offer??

The website says they have now assigned all applications to immigration officers received up to April 15, 2011... The processing time from the time it is assigned to an officer could be anywhere between 2 weeks to 3 months... I understand London is presently pretty overwhelmed.


----------



## ricks1088

G-Mo said:


> Do you have a job offer??
> 
> The website says they have now assigned all applications to immigration officers received up to April 15, 2011... The processing time from the time it is assigned to an officer could be anywhere between 2 weeks to 3 months... I understand London is presently pretty overwhelmed.


No I don't have job offer. I am guessing 6 months for case officer. Thanks for replying!


----------

